# Rangefinder On A Budget



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone have any recommendations on a range finder for under $200? I know that's a low budget but that's all I can do right now. I've been watching KSL but people keep beating me to the punch. Just looking for some general thoughts, especially from those who have purchased or used one in that price range. Thanks, guys!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a ton on ebay of all brands, new and used. Lots of refurbs too (which would have a warranty)


-DallanC


----------



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

Halo has one for around a $120.00


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Bushnell has the 1000 Scout Arc for $199.99. I saw it at Dick's Sporting Goods today. If I was you I'd go to cardpool.com and get a gift card for $215 for $173 and then run into Dick's and buy one. I bet they had 2 or 3 on clearance there today. Regularly $299.99. I have the Bushnell 1600 and paid $200 used for it. The furthest I have ranged is 900 yds. The Arc mode is great for shots on an angle. I use it for both bow and rifle.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Nikon makes some good ones on a budget, I have the 440 and I figure that 400 yards is about the longest distance I am comfortable shooting anyway, got it on ksl in new condition for around $80 I think.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

I used an inexpensive one made by Simmons for 3 years. No problems with it other than trying to range longer than 350 yards. When I got my vortex rangefinder I was surprised to see that the Simmons actually read the same distances quicker than the vortex. I've been able to get the vortex to read over 900 yards though. If I didn't want to read longer distances than I would have stayed with the Simmons.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Simmons. You can usually buy a new one for well under $200. There is one listed on amazon right now for under $90.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that while one that is manufactured by Simmons, Tasco, and other lower end companies do work you are usually better off by purchasing one from one of the major manufactures and paying more for it. In the years that I have been hunting and didn't think that I could afford the better optics and gadgets I would purchase lower end ones only to find out that after a few trips or a year later that they didn't work as expected. If I would of saved my money and just bought a good one I quite possibly would still have it 40 years later instead of buying 4 or 5 of the lower end ones and actually spending more in the long run.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Critter said:


> I have found that while one that is manufactured by Simmons, Tasco, and other lower end companies do work you are usually better off by purchasing one from one of the major manufactures and paying more for it. In the years that I have been hunting and didn't think that I could afford the better optics and gadgets I would purchase lower end ones only to find out that after a few trips or a year later that they didn't work as expected. If I would of saved my money and just bought a good one I quite possibly would still have it 40 years later instead of buying 4 or 5 of the lower end ones and actually spending more in the long run.


+1 I have found this to be true with most of my hunting gear, especially glass.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Critter said:


> I have found that while one that is manufactured by Simmons, Tasco, and other lower end companies do work you are usually better off by purchasing one from one of the major manufactures and paying more for it...


Sometimes "good enough" is a better solution than perfection. I have had my Simmons for over three years of admittedly light usage. It still works fine. Others may have different experiences.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I found a Nikon Prostaff 550 online for a good price and picked it up. Can't wait to get out and use it!


----------

